# Las X , ATI y mis novatadas (Resulto)

## sunbqto

Hola Fellas, se que es un tema de donde hay mucho que cortar, pero ante la duda que me abruma, necesito de sus orientaciones para poder proseguir:

Aca mi xorg.conf

***************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "DeLL Default"

	Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

	SubSection "extmod"

		Option	    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

	EndSubSection

	Load  "freetype"

        Load  "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard1"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "dell101"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse1"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "Auto"	# Auto detect

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "DeLL Liquid"

	HorizSync    31.5 - 35.1

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "ATI R250"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	Card        "** ATI Radeon 250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] rev-2 **"

        BusID       "PCI:01:00:00" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen 1"

	Device     "ATI R250"

	Monitor    "DeLL Liquid"

	DefaultDepth     16

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

		Modes    "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

		Modes    "800x600"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

***********************************************************************************

y este mi Xorg.0.log

***********************************************************************************

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux dellita 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Sun Jun 17 02:24:04 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 24 June 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 25 19:56:23 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "DeLL Default"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "DeLL Liquid"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI R250"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c5600

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,011d rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,011d rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1028,011d rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,165d card 1028,865d rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1217,7113 card d001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1217,7113 card d801,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 14e4,4324 card 1028,0003 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x37ffffff (0x37f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x38000000 - 0x380003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.35.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.35.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.35g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 27 2007 12:13:03

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.35.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-334085

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

******************************************************************

 Mi duda es ante la  carga del driver:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8 

........

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.35.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

y la carga parcial del device

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.35.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.35g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 27 2007 12:13:03

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.35.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-334085

(EE) No devices detected.

   en la falla en la carga del Dispositivo, el error no deberia ser algo como incompatibilidad u otra cosa y no la falta del mismo.

  De antemano Mil GraciasLast edited by sunbqto on Thu Jul 05, 2007 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sunbqto

Repeat after me: ATI sucks for not supporting older cards, for having crappy drivers, and for generally doing stuff to piss off the linux community.

That's one of the reasons I bought a new laptop, and why I was so very choosy in what I got. AMD, NVidia...

Raydude

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) No devices detected.

 

Por suerte, tengo un CERO en experiencia con ATI pero ese mensajito de error te indica que el driver propietario que estás usando no tiene soporte para esa placa de video.

Ya vendrá alguien mas detrás mio y te sabrá dar mas información al respecto seguramente.

Salud!

----------

## sunbqto

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (EE) No devices detected. 
> 
> Por suerte, tengo un CERO en experiencia con ATI pero ese mensajito de error te indica que el driver propietario que estás usando no tiene soporte para esa placa de video.
> 
> Ya vendrá alguien mas detrás mio y te sabrá dar mas información al respecto seguramente.
> ...

 

En otro hilos he encontrado cosas como esto, enviandome a gentoo-wiki, google, etc o al shopping :

   "New drivers don't work with old cards. And old drivers don't work with new kernels (without a patch). I found the patch somewhere on google to get my old laptop working but have since replaced it and put XP back on it for my daughter's games."

   Tengo poca experiencia, y me mantengo leyendo antes de tirar mi laptop.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo poca experiencia, y me mantengo leyendo antes de tirar mi laptop.

 

Quedate tranquilo que no vas a tener que tirar nada. Sobre todo en Gentoo. Lamento no poder ser de mas utilidad pero como te dije mas arriba, desde que uso linux que le vengo escapando a todo lo que diga ATI para no tener problemas...

Salud!

----------

## ekz

Pero si la tarjeta dejó de estar soportada por los drivers oficiales, debería estar bien soportada por los drivers libres (creo yo que debería)

SAludos

----------

## kabutor

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Pero si la tarjeta dejó de estar soportada por los drivers oficiales, debería estar bien soportada por los drivers libres (creo yo que debería)
> 
> 

 

pues no tiene nada que ver, ATI retira el soporte de las tarjetas modelos R300+ hacia atras, sin embargo el driver OSS puede ni siquiera existir, que no es el caso pq afortunadamente existe y funciona, menos en el soporte TVout de la r300+ (dios como odio a ATI)

----------

## sunbqto

Siguiendo otros hilos en este foro sobre las X, pude lograr arrancarlas con el driver generico Vesa.  Empezare a probar algunos drives ATI.  Talvez sea necesario reducir  la version de las xorg, por aquello de:

    " Nuevas versiones X, no trabajan con viejas drivers de tarjetas ATI y viejos drivers ATI no trabajan con nuevos kernels (por lo menos sin un parche)"

   Espero tener mucha suerte

----------

## sunbqto

 *GuaxUx wrote:*   

> Siguiendo otros hilos en este foro sobre las X, pude lograr arrancarlas con el driver generico Vesa.  Empezare a probar algunos drives ATI.  Talvez sea necesario reducir  la version de las xorg, por aquello de:
> 
>     " Nuevas versiones X, no trabajan con viejas drivers de tarjetas ATI y viejos drivers ATI no trabajan con nuevos kernels (por lo menos sin un parche)"
> 
>    Espero tener mucha suerte

 

   Duda que no he podido despejar, segun mi configuracion

**********************************************************************************************     

|Kernel 2.6.20-r8 i686 | ******************** |     ATI Radeon 250 [ Mobilility FireGL 9000] rev-2  |

**********************************************************************************************

                                               ----------------------------

                                               |  X windowns 7.2.0  |

                                                ---------------------------

mi duda es la siguiente:

                                          --------------------------------------------

                                          | ¿Que ATI driver version usar?  |

                                          --------------------------------------------

   Luego de probrar  "fglrx" los he descartado  por no dar soporte a esta tarjeta.  Mi inquietud es si conocen una formula como una simple regla de tres, que me indique cual es el camino correcto, ya que depues de leer diferentes wikis y documentacion oficial, no doy con la solucion.

    O en el peor de los casos, debo seguir recurriendo al metodo de ensayo y error .

  Mil gracias

----------

## sunbqto

[quote="sunbqto"] *GuaxUx wrote:*   

> Siguiendo otros hilos en este foro sobre las X, pude lograr arrancarlas con el driver generico Vesa.  Empezare a probar algunos drives ATI.  Talvez sea necesario reducir  la version de las xorg, por aquello de:
> 
>     " Nuevas versiones X, no trabajan con viejas drivers de tarjetas ATI y viejos drivers ATI no trabajan con nuevos kernels (por lo menos sin un parche)"
> 
>    Espero tener mucha suerte

 

    Solucionado en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568254.html

----------

## sunbqto

Solucionado en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568254.html

----------

